# 2.0 TSI Torque Specs



## nateoa1922 (Jan 21, 2017)

Hey, I apologize if this already has a thread, but I did a fair amount of searching and couldn't find it. I have a 2010 VW CC with a 2.0L TSI CCTA engine in it. I'm replacing the head due to the well known timing chain tensioner failure. I however am having some trouble finding the torque specs and sequence for the cylinder head and the valve cover. Does anyone know what they are or where to find these specs?


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

This is from the manual I have a 2014. Interested to see how different the torque specs could possibly be...

Bottom of page has the sequence and specs.


----------



## Jetta_MK6 (Jan 18, 2012)

https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do

This is where you can download the manual and all the information. $35 a day just download everything for your car at once and have it all...


----------



## nateoa1922 (Jan 21, 2017)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> This is from the manual I have a 2014. Interested to see how different the torque specs could possibly be...
> 
> Bottom of page has the sequence and specs.


Thanks! I'll have to look it over, do you know what type of engine is on the 2014? I feel like it would be the TFSI but I'm not sure.... I mean I think the torque specs should be the same across all of the 2.0T engines but I'm a little hesitant to go on that assumption just because VW/Audi love to be unique.


----------



## nateoa1922 (Jan 21, 2017)

Jetta_MK6 said:


> https://erwin.vw.com/erwin/showHome.do
> 
> This is where you can download the manual and all the information. $35 a day just download everything for your car at once and have it all...


Thanks! I'll look into it! Didn't wanna spend the 190 on a bentley manual just because my brother and I are fixing this to sell in our spare time so the less we have to spend to get it up and running the better!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 11, 2014)

nateoa1922 said:


> Thanks! I'll have to look it over, do you know what type of engine is on the 2014? I feel like it would be the TFSI but I'm not sure.... I mean I think the torque specs should be the same across all of the 2.0T engines but I'm a little hesitant to go on that assumption just because VW/Audi love to be unique.


All US 2.0T CCs produced to date use the same EA888 Gen 1 TSI engine in either the CCTA or CBFA version. :beer:
Make sure that when you're going to do the final 90* turns of the head bolts that the engine is secured, as you will be using a LOT of leverage to make those final movements.


----------

